# A confusing email from Starwood



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2008)

I got this by email today - one problem, I'm not even a 3 star Elite member, so either they are way confused, or, they forgot what "Elite" means in Starwood terminology and they are using it in the conventional sense....   

*You recently received an exclusive invitation to unwind on Maui at the fifth anniversary celebration of The Westin Ka‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas. You will want to act quickly to secure your spot at this special event.

The celebration kicks off during the anniversary week of September 20, 2008 and continues through the rest of the year. Here you may elevate your Maui experience with an array of cultural activities, including a luau, a canoe regatta, woodcarving demonstrations, hula dancing, an evening of historical storytelling and more.

Best of all, now it's even easier to get away to Hawai‘i. As an Elite member of Starwood Vacation Network, you are among the first to find out about several special ways to book your Hawai‘i vacation. Extend your stay—on us—when you get away to The Westin Ka‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas on Maui and The Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas on Kaua‘i. *


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jun 9, 2008)

we all got it. don't think it only went to "elite". we are all elite.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2008)

You are probably right, but since "Elite" has a specific meaning in Starwood terminology, I think it was kinda dumb...


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 9, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I got this by email today - one problem, I'm not even a 3 star Elite member, so either they are way confused, or, they forgot what "Elite" means in Starwood terminology and they are using it in the conventional sense....
> 
> *You recently received an exclusive invitation to unwind on Maui at the fifth anniversary celebration of The Westin Ka‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas. You will want to act quickly to secure your spot at this special event.
> 
> ...


Even I got it


----------



## Denise L (Jun 9, 2008)

I didn't get it!


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 10, 2008)

This is why it cracks me up when someone (on flyertalk) complained that they were treated poorly at WKORV because they were not owners.  I guess they thought that Starwood has a Mission:Impossible database of all their guests, including color glossies of "renters" so that the maids could spit at them as they walked by.

In reality, SVO is embarrassingly disorganized.  I recently asked for a confirmation of my reservation and they sent it to the previous owner's email, who was kind enough to forward it to me. MyStarCentral didn't post the 2009 Calendar until April 2008 -- 4 months into the plan year.  After my resale WKORV-N purchase, they sent out a letter asking if I wanted to purchase 80k StarPoints for $1600 to complement my Gold status (which, of course, I'm not supposed to have).  And a few days ago they sent me the same e-mail that Denise received, addressed to their elite members.   

I'd complain about their reservation system except for the fact that I live in EST and so I beat out all the West coasters who whacked the snooze button one time too many.


----------

